# New ad banners?



## troyguitar (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it just me or is there a second ad banner in between the end of a thread and the quick reply box as of tonight? It's kind of annoying, change is bad


----------



## techjsteele (Feb 19, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Is it just me or is there a second ad banner in between the end of a thread and the quick reply box as of tonight? It's kind of annoying, change is bad



I thought I was going crazy. I guess the end of no banner ads is here......


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 20, 2011)

Chrome + AdBlock Plus.

That, and I actually pay to use this site 

Don't worry to much, guys. Those ads help keep this site online.

EDIT:

Just noticed that techjsteele is also a contributor.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't worry guys, Alex is using the money to hire another admin!


----------



## Dan (Feb 24, 2011)

But i be a contribootin member! I pay to not look at those damn advertisements!


----------

